# Garmin 93sv fish finder with transducer



## cpete2056 (Sep 12, 2017)

Garmin fish finder 9 inch screen… comes with trolling motor transducer… livescope compatible
Going a different route 

Text chase 330-771-2737 for info

$400 OBO
Located at portage lakes 44319










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pancake (Jul 13, 2010)

cpete2056 said:


> Garmin fish finder 9 inch screen… comes with trolling motor transducer… livescope compatible
> Going a different route
> 
> Text chase 330-771-2737 for info
> ...


What transducer I’d with it


----------



## cpete2056 (Sep 12, 2017)

pancake said:


> What transducer I’d with it


Gt54uhd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pancake (Jul 13, 2010)

cpete2056 said:


> Gt54uhd
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would be interested for 300.00 I could come and meet you


----------



## cpete2056 (Sep 12, 2017)

Pending pickup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

